# What do you think?



## Artistily (Jul 5, 2016)

Tried to draw one thing, failed... This happened. What do you think? What do you see?


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Welcome to the forum! 

I definitely see birds, nice ones too! As for the central image, not so sure.


----------



## Marius Sekkjesta (Jul 4, 2016)

I see an old lady with a scarf over her head. Along with a bird ( Top left ) a killer whale ( bottom left ) and a reindeers head ( Top right ). 

I know they are birds, but I have a creative mind


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

I was never good with Rorschach tests.


----------



## Nigan1 (Apr 20, 2017)

It's amazing.


----------



## Tom Stoke (May 30, 2017)

A dark genie from a bottle!


----------



## TheRulesHaveChanged (Aug 25, 2017)

I see a dark ghostlike figure accompanied by birds.


----------



## Kayleigh Phelps (Aug 26, 2017)

Death (as in Grim Reaper) and ravens.

Edit to add; I love it!


----------

